# fma schools in bergen county nj



## dturtleman (May 17, 2007)

hi, guys. just curious if anyone knows of any escrima/kali/arnis schools in this area?


----------



## forceanchors (May 22, 2007)

Check out www.atienzakali.com

There are a few authorized training groups in northern Jersey


----------



## dturtleman (May 22, 2007)

i'm sorry, force anchor, i must not understand how to navigate your website. I didn't actually see any group in northern nj. please help!


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2007)

dturtleman said:


> hi, guys. just curious if anyone knows of any escrima/kali/arnis schools in this area?




There are lots in the NJ area, including NYC and Phil. Do you have a particular FMA in mind?


----------



## dturtleman (May 22, 2007)

i know that there are a whole bunch of different arts; i'm interested in a form that is easily translatable to empty hand.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 22, 2007)

dturtleman said:


> i'm sorry, force anchor, i must not understand how to navigate your website. I didn't actually see any group in northern nj. please help!


 
Go to the URL and then click on "certified classes" on the left-hand side.  There is a class and private instruction available in Piscataway, NJ.

Best,

Steve


----------



## dturtleman (May 22, 2007)

wow, i've heard that atienza kali is supposed to be really good, but 300/mo. is way out of my range. if that's my only option in northern nj, i think that i'm out. thanks anyhow, guys.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 22, 2007)

Virgilio de Carvalho may still be teaching in Nyack (Rockland County), N.Y.

Very low key and old school Pekiti Tirsia:

http://www.geocities.com/soho/gallery/4831/pekiti-tirsia.html

Best,

Steve


----------

